# Generador de plantillas para hacer ruedas dentadas



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2008)

Esta página interactiva permite imprimir un engranaje de acuerdo a los parámetros solicitados.
Con esta impresión (Plantilla) se podra luego cortar o calar un enganaje en madera o plastico como para confeccionar un mecanismo.

Es un poco artesanal el método pero "Es lo que hay"
Es esto o te compras una fresadora o creadora de engranajes

http://woodgears.ca/gear_cutting/template.html

Como se emplean las plantillas

http://woodgears.ca/gear_cutting/plywood_gears.html


----------



## Kobunko (Mar 20, 2010)

Querido compañero: hoy pude dedicarle el tiempo necesario a visitar todos tus temas para leerlos con tranquilidad, por lo menos aquellos que resulten afines a mis proyectos, y (confieso) con la idea de imprimirme una pequeña "Enciclopedia Fogonazo" de consulta permanente, trabajo que a partir de hoy voy a tratar de realizar con los temas de otros compañeros tambien, y que lo hago por problemas de salud visual y la imposibilidad de estar todo el tiempo que quisiera frente al monitor. Para no irme de tema, cual no sería mi sorpresa al encontrar esta página para calcular ruedas dentadas, que es un asunto que venía craneando desde hace algún tiempo. Este querido foro no deja de dar sorpresas. Muchas gracias por el inesperado (en un foro electrónico) aporte.


----------

